# Rescued male bun seeking home, Northern California



## Happi Bun (May 16, 2013)

This is a bun I've been fostering. His name is Cosmo and he is an orange and white mini rex mix. Back in March I rescued him from a lady on Craigslist. She had become allergic and was giving him away for free. Worst of all, he was being keep in a glass aquarium!  When I rescued him he was absolutely starved of attention and played with anything he could. He was one big ball of energy from being kept in fish tank. His age is guessed to be around 1 year.

Cosmo was neutered last month and has healed up nicely. He is a very energetic rabbit who requires lots of toys and daily out of cage time in a bunny proofed room. Cosmo is very friendly, but can be possessive over his cage and the things inside it. He has gotten better about his things being touched since the neuter. He will let you feed and pet him no problem, but when it is time to clean his cage/move things around, it's best to let him out first. 

He is fully litter box trained. Cosmo would be a good candidate for bonding to a spayed female rabbit. He was supposedly bonded previously but his mate died in the previous home.

I'm located near Sacramento but willing to transport him to other areas of Northern California depending on the distance.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 20, 2013)

He's a gorgeous bunny, but not a Mini Rex--his fur is regular and his longer whiskers also differentiate him from the Rex furred breed. If we still lived in California (Tracy) we'd take him in. Good luck.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 26, 2013)

Thanks, but I did say Mini rex *mix.  *Although I'm not sure if he is even that, haha.


----------



## KeltonB (May 26, 2013)

What a handsome fella...good luck in finding him a forever home...I'm sure he'll make a great companion


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 28, 2013)

If you can get him to the city limits we'll be happy to take him--he looks just like our first rabbit, Commander Bun-Bun, Queen of the Universe.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 29, 2013)

He's so pretty! I linked a friend in sacramento to this thread because he's been thinking about a pet, and has asked me a lot about Monty, but i don't think he's ready for a bun.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 3, 2013)

Just answered the questionnaire, so let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2013)

Got a call from someone tonite saying they have transport for Cosmo and they need to get ahold of you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

He's so cute! Larry, I hope you can get him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 29, 2013)

Unfortunately it was to Kingman and would be at night. Can't go that far and don't drive at night anymore--one of the many "Golden Years" benefits. We would just love to have him--he looks like our bridge bunny, Commander Bun-Bun.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2013)

Operation Roger came thru--they will be here at a truck stop about 12 miles away on Wed morning around 8 am, so Cosmo will be at his forever home before 9 am. :clapping:


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 8, 2013)

:woohoo So Larry you were able to adopt Cosmo & get him transport to you? That is wonderful! I know he will be one happy bun with his new home with you! Congratulations! arty:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2013)

His new forever home with the two of us, six other bunnies, and two gas producing canines!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

That is so awesome Larry!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so happy that Cosmo will be going to a great forever home like he deserves!! 

What a great organization Operation Roger is. This wouldn't have been possible without their dedication to getting Cosmo to Larry & Nancy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2013)

Like the dog said after his tail was cut off, "It won't be long now!". Need to "cue" the Pointer Sisters, "I'm so excited!"


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 9, 2013)

Cosmo is on his way! 

Here is the pic of him all ready for his road trip. He has a little litter box in the back with some hay and pellets to snack on. I also attached a toy to the side of the carrier. He has a brown paper bag of supplies. Included in it is his Neuter certificate, favorite toy, and ceramic bowl that says "Stud", haha.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2013)

So very cool. We have a hutch all ready to go for him. et:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 9, 2013)

So awesome! Can't wait until you get him Larry!


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the Cosmo & his travel update! Wishing Cosmo a safe journey to his new home! So glad everything is working out for Cosmo!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2013)

Very soon now--couldn't sleep so here I am!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

So do you have him now? I bet he'll be an awesome new addition!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2013)

As of 905 am PDT we have Cosmo. He is a very cute little guy and is already eating hay and drinking from his new bottle. Funny thing, he came to us from Auburn, CA. I was working there more than 4 decades ago just before I went to the Academy and started my military service. Truly a small world. Of course Auburn and Grass Valley were a lot smaller then and the whole character was way more rural.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 10, 2013)

:woohoo So glad he is there now! Sounds like he made the journey well & is settling in nicely! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been bribing him with herbs, so now he lets me rub his head and comes right to the front of his hutch. He's already got me well trained!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

Woo hoo! That is so awesome that you have him now! He's so lucky to be living with you guys!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 12, 2013)

We just love him, he's such a cute little bundle of energy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 13, 2013)

He sounds so cute! 

I wanted to ask you, since you have so many bunnies are they all bonded together?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jul 13, 2013)

Yay! I'm so glad Cosmo could come be with you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2013)

Nope, none are bonded. They are all in separate hutches about an inch apart. The y all get time out, but by themselves only. Had a bonded pair that came un-bonded after five years and they tore each other up--it was gorey and expensive. So now they can look, but not touch. Originally I was trying to adopt them out so I could rescue more and it's hard to find a home for a pair. A single is enough of a challenge.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2013)

And he's doing just fine. He's very friendly and very active.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

That's good. Bet he likes his new home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2013)

Update on Cosmo. He's such a cute little rabbit and definitely a teenager. He tries to boss us, but that just gets ignored--funny how our smaller bunnies seem to be the bossiest ones. He loves treats and veggies and will run all over if he thinks it's time for him to be fed. He's a very friendly little guy but doesn't like to be held and my shirts are the worse for wear, or as I like to call them , holey ware. He loves having his head rubbed and will follow you around being a pest and runs across my feet all the time--he thinks he's the alpha. He's such a great little bunny, just like Hopscotch that we can't understand why no one else wanted them. Bunnies behave like bunnies and like with our kids, we haven't found that off switch, Darn!!!


----------

